
The Silver Dream Machine: The synthesizer that accidentally changed the world - fogus
http://www.nodoughmusic.com/hello/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1121%3Athe-silver-dream-machine-how-the-tb-303-synthesizer-accidentally-changed-the-world&catid=65%3Aone-foot-in-the-rave-su&showall=1
======
jamesbkel
For those interested, Propellerheads has offered ReBirth(mentioned in the
article) as a free download for a few years now.

<http://www.rebirthmuseum.com/>

------
ecolonsmak
Great read! article should have mentioned the Syntecno TeeBee, imo the best
hardware emulator made.

